# Umbrella ink



## Conch times (Oct 26, 2016)

I pulled this one today while digging in a pile of material that was excavated in old town.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 26, 2016)

WOW, That's nice. Congrats on a good score. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 27, 2016)

That's a heck of a find!


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 27, 2016)

$500 plus worth if undamaged, at the current going rate for good colored inks.

Excellent find.

Jim G





nhpharm said:


> That's a heck of a find!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Congratulations Jay. Man I'm glad you're back.
Mr. Jim


----------



## Conch times (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank You everyone! I'm so happy to have pulled this one!!


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 27, 2016)

real pretty .


----------



## Ace31 (Oct 28, 2016)

It's a great find.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow, what a glower!


----------



## jarhead67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd love to comment on it and I want to see it, but I'm not seeing the pictures on some posts.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 4, 2016)

I see no picture also.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 5, 2016)

great ink!!! way to go, it really does almost glow........Andy


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thx for the pic with the dirt.
Great little gem.
It almost gets me excited enough to dig again.
But, never have I found a great bottle digging. (Unless you count digging through old boxes in an attic as digging lol). 
I guess a cobalt radical cure bottle is my best dig find, and I actually almost tripped over it half exposed.


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 10, 2016)

Great Ink!! Is it pontilled?


----------

